# Help to hook up VGA\DVI to SCART



## mihailradoslavo (Nov 2, 2008)

Well,i have laptop ASUS F5SL and it doesn`t supports s-video but it has a vga and dvi connections.My tv doesn`t has vga and dvi and i`ve tried with some connector which i bought from the ebay ... it plus in in the vga and after that comes the 4 cables ... s-video and 3 more white,red and yellow.After plugging it to the vga of the laptop I`ve connected a s-video cable and i plugged in the tv in the video-in jack but nothing windows can`t detect the tv ... and the tv doesn`t has a signal after ... i decided to buy a sckart and it has a red yellow and red jacks and a s-video...ok i`ve connected the vga with the connector and a cable to the scart but nothing ... how to do it ... how to connect the laptop with that kind of a connection i don`t wonna buy a new expensive tv ... please help.

pp. i`ve not tried the dvi.will dvi wors ? with that kind of a connection ?


----------

